# It all happens in Ajman...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/traffic-transport/children-drive-cars-to-school-in-ajman-1.599329

Pre-teens - so that'll be 12 year olds then - as if we don't have enough crazy drivers on the road - I blame the parents...


----------

